# Royal Purple



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to start putting Royal Purple in my bike. Does anybody else use it in ther grizzlys and what are yalls thoughts on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use it in the brute, it's good stuff. No problems out of it at all. $7/qt though can ring up quick!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never used it, but I have seen some good reviews on it.

I use Yamalube synthetic, myself.

Use a quality oil and keep it changed has always been my motto.




Just sayin'


----------



## stayalert (Jun 22, 2009)

I know other people that use and it works great.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i wish it was $7.00 a quart here , it almost $9.00 a quart where i live


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I use it in my Brute also.


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I decided to go with Ams oil, Its expensive, but for as much as these bikes cost it cant hurt anything and maybe even help a little.


----------



## grizzlyadams (Dec 18, 2008)

I use yamalube synthetic, with no problems


----------



## Sutherngriz (Sep 25, 2009)

i use the valvoline atv oil.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yamalube here also


----------

